# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  FlashForge Dreamer Parting Out

## RussBean

I'm parting out a FlashForge Dreamer that I picked up for salvage.  Due to my not wanting to invest in a new core board and driver board, I'm selling the pieces to recover my initial investment.  PM me with offers, and I will list parts that are not available in this thread.

You can see the history of this printer here: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!to...ge/vCn7GryumtE

----------

